# 3/8" lfmc permitted use



## electromanj (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello all, I have a question concerning the use 3/8" liquidtight flexible metal conduit which I have never used before. According to 348.20 the length can not exceed 6 feet. I need to protect a transducer wire from mice and such and the length of the cable can certainly exeed 6 feet from the transducer to the encloser. Is there any way around this other than putting a j box every 6 feet? I generally only need to go a max of 20 feet.
Thanks


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Fmc*

Call your local Elec Inspector. I have allowed over 6 feet in length with proper support and a separate ground wire in the raceway.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

would 3/8 even be legal for this use at all? Are you considering a transducer "utilization equipment"?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Any reason you can't just use ½"?


----------



## electromanj (Dec 18, 2007)

I could use 1/2", but I would like to keep this as small as possible since there may be several different sensor runs. Just trying to keep it neat.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

sounds like it is an AHJ call.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you pipe into a J-box and peel off with flex from there? Just a thought.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never had any code issues like this with sensor wires that are a part of the control system. What is the transducer connecting to?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

let me back up a step.

what is the voltage on the transducer? that could make a world of difference.


----------



## electromanj (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello, the transducer is connected to a frequency drive. The voltage is a +24vdc


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

look into other areas of the code. There will be very little restriction on what you are intending on doing.

and with the "hello". not all transducers are 24 volt and you never mentioned what the system involved. Since you felt you were limited by the NEC section 348, I presumed it was actually applicable. Since it isn't, you do not have to install within the requirements of that section.


----------



## electromanj (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry NAP, I meant hello as a greating. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

good to hear.

you're welcome.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electromanj said:


> Hello, the transducer is connected to a frequency drive. The voltage is a +24vdc


Then you could run it two city blocks if you needed too.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Then you could run it two city blocks if you needed too.


exactly:thumbup:


----------

